# Excited... and Nervous...



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

I finally bit the bullet and ordered the DNA test kits from the APHA the other day. I will be testing both my mares for HERDA, HYPP, GBED, and OLWS. I will also be sending in separate samples for PSSM1, as the APHA panel does not cover it. That's the part I'm nervous about.

The part that's exciting is that I also ordered the color test panel! Yay. This test will cover red factor, agouti, cream, pearl, champagne, dun, silver, gray, tobiano, OLWS, Sabino1, and SW1, 2 & 3. My mares aren't canidates for many of these, but it's cheaper to do this than order separately and I think they list the results on the registration papers, which is pretty cool. 

Anyway, wish me all negatives on the genetic disorder panel!


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Does anybody want to see pictures so they can try to guess before the results come in?


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd love to see pictures and take a guess


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Yes, post pics. Please.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Well, I've spent the last 45 minutes trying to figure out how to get pictures on here from my kindle. I give up. You'll have to check them out on my facebook:

Nova Left

Nova Right

Nova Face

Oakley Left

Oakley Right

Oakley Face


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

If anybody has the time to post them here, I'd be grateful.

And you need to know that Nova has 1 blue eye. Oakley does not have any blue eyes.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Here you go, hopefully this works:

Nova:

























Oakley:


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I think Nova will come back black (E_ aa), frame N/O, tobiano To_, possibly sabino, and negative for everything else. 

For Oakley, I'm thinking bay, possibly brown, but that color panel won't differentiate (E_ A_), tobiano To_, and possibly sabino. Negative for everything else.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I am leaning more towards splash on Nova. Both are obviously tobianos though.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised on splash on either of them with both having crooked bottom heavy blazes.

Just to be different I am going to say homozygous tobiano for Nova, no frame. Agree with black.

Oakley tobi with splash  and agree bay.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for posting the pics, verona. I think it's interesting to see everybody's guesses. I'll keep my guesses to myself, because I know more about the color pedigree than you guys and I think it's more fun to see the guesses based on phenotype alone.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

verona1016 said:


> I think Nova will come back black (E_ aa), frame N/O, tobiano To_, possibly sabino, and negative for everything else.
> 
> For Oakley, I'm thinking bay, possibly brown, but that color panel won't differentiate (E_ A_), tobiano To_, and possibly sabino. Negative for everything else.


I might do PetDNA to find out brown on Oakley. Do you think homozygous tobiano for either one of them?


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Poseidon said:


> I am leaning more towards splash on Nova. Both are obviously tobianos though.


So no frame?


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Tryst said:


> I wouldn't be surprised on splash on either of them with both having crooked bottom heavy blazes.
> 
> Just to be different I am going to say homozygous tobiano for Nova, no frame. Agree with black.
> 
> Oakley tobi with splash  and agree bay.



Ok, Nova's seems clear, but you're saying heterozygous tobi w/ splash, but w/o frame For Oakley, right?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

JetdecksComet said:


> So no frame?


Nothing jumps out at me for either one, so IMO, it'd be a longshot that one of them did. Always a good idea to test regardless, though.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

JetdecksComet said:


> Ok, Nova's seems clear, but you're saying heterozygous tobi w/ splash, but w/o frame For Oakley, right?


Yes I suppose, though obviously without knowing the pedigrees I do not know if homozygous is even a possibility for either one, so that part is a shot in the dark and there is no real phenotypic difference most of the time anyways.

I don't see frame in either one.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm glad people aren't seeing frame.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Got the kits today... get those guesses in!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Both are obviously Tobiano. According to background, either could carry Frame, although neither show it. But, I do see some chopped off colour on both, so it is possible.

I'd say Nova is likely homozygous for Tobiano and maybe moreso than Oakley, but possible for Oakley also, looking at a couple of paw-prints.

Probably Splash on both.

Probably Sabino on both, but neither would be S1. Very obvious Sabino of some kind on Nova.

Nova appears to be black. Oakley appears to be bay.

Lizzie


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Sent the samples out on Monday... get your guesses in!


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Oakley's results are back. E/e, A/A, N/To. Nothing else, color wise, so very boring results. But it does tell me that if her foal is born sorrel, then it will be heterozygous for tobiano and if the foal is bay/brown then it will be homozygous for tobiano.

She's negative for everything on the disease panel, though, and that's way more important!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

JetdecksComet said:


> Oakley's results are back. E/e, A/A, N/To. Nothing else, color wise, so very boring results. But it does tell me that if her foal is born sorrel, then it will be heterozygous for tobiano and if the foal is bay/brown then it will be homozygous for tobiano.
> 
> She's negative for everything on the disease panel, though, and that's way more important!


Just to clarify for the casual reader, how do you know her tobiano is linked to the black and not the red?


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Her sire was a brown homozygous tobiano and her dam was a solid chestnut. 

I didn't give color info on the sire and dam beforehand because it would have made guessing too easy. I wanted opinions based on phenotype alone.

Now I know she's can't produce a black foal, so my only chances are a red heterozygous tobiano foal or a bay/brown homozygous tobiano foal.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

So the tobiano is linked to the E/e gene?


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Yes, tobiano is linked to extension (the E/e here) and roan. We don't worry about roan in this scenario, because none of the horses involved are roan (but interesting to note... because of this linkage, you can't have a homozygous tobiano that is roan or a homozygous roan that is tobiano. So, if you see a roan tobiano, you automatically know it's heterozygous for both roan and tobiano.)

Because I know my mare's tobiano came from her brown sire, I know that her tobiano gene is linked to her black gene and not her red gene.

It's very, very rare for tobiano to break linkage and "crossover". It could happen, but is very unlikely. If you want to read more about it:

Tobiano Spotting (Near the bottom see "Understanding Tobiano Genetics.")


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

JetdecksComet said:


> Yes, tobiano is linked to extension (the E/e here) and roan. We don't worry about roan in this scenario, because none of the horses involved are roan (but interesting to note... because of this linkage, you can't have a homozygous tobiano that is roan or a homozygous roan that is tobiano. So, if you see a roan tobiano, you automatically know it's heterozygous for both roan and tobiano.)
> 
> Because I know my mare's tobiano came from her brown sire, I know that her tobiano gene is linked to her black gene and not her red gene.
> 
> ...


Just to further clarify for those playing at home. The chance of it "swpping" linkage is approximately 7%.

Tobiano is "linked" to extension, which means that it is passed down only with that copy of the extension gene. So in this case, we can be fairly certain that the mare has her tobiano linked to a dominant extension gene, so whenever she passes that E to her foals, she will always pass on a To gene. The same thing happens with roan, which is a different mutation on the same locus as tobiano, so, as JDC said, you can't have a horse that is homozygous for tobiano and has roan as well. 

Interestingly, dominant white and the only testable sabino are on the same locus as tobiano and roan too - I haven't seen any research that indicates they are extension linked, but I wouldn't be surprised if they are too.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Nova's came back today. E/e a/a To/To, n/n everything else. Yes, everything. None of the current splash, no frame. So, another unexplained blue-eyed horse.

Negative for all the genetic diseases, too! Yay!


----------

